

Lyft vs. Uber: Visualizing fraud patterns - jvilledieu
http://linkurio.us/lyft-vs-uber-visualizing-fraud-patterns/

======
bcherry
Every time this data gets pulled up, it's interpreted as a sort of deliberate
DoS attack.

Is it not possible that these "recruiters" are simply trying to canvas every
driver, so they cancel rides that get picked up by drivers they've already
met?

~~~
adminprof
When I use Lyft, it says there is a cancellation fee if I cancel after I make
a request. So aren't those recruiters racking up thousands in fees to their
credit cards?

~~~
baddox
I believe the fee is only charged for cancellations more than five minutes
after the request.

------
djb_hackernews
Can you make those images bigger? They are barely readable and difficult to
follow the article which it draws conclusions from.

------
leopoldo
For me, the saddest part is that all this fight over an unethical practice by
both companies is keeping true innovation from improving the services. I wish
Lyft and Uber teams were as creatives for improving their services instead of
damaging the other.

------
trhway
as somebody already mentioned, Rockefeller who is probably more important for
building a modern economy even than Ford (Ford was important for building
industrial economy which is going away while Rockefeller's foundation is still
the foundation of the modern post-industrial economy), didn't achieve it by
being a good, or even by being just minimally honest. Quite opposite actually.

In this case i'd expect that, like in case of AirBNB's "contractors" spamming
Craigslist, Uber would officially claim having no idea that their
"contractors" have been engaged in such practices (an approach i call
"responsibility laundering").

------
cruise02
How do you let someone cancel over 1500 rides from the same phone number?
Pizza delivery places had this figured out decades ago.

